# ((( PS3 Discussion )))



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi All

I am a Fresh Owner of PS3...

I just created this thread so that all PS3 users can discuss variuos issues regarding PS3 

here is wht i have found so far...


1,) change the theme by dowloading themes from here,,,
*www.ps3-themes.com/   ( GOOD COLLECTION HERE )
*www.allps3themes.com/

Now Put these *.p3t files as follows... 

X:\PS3\THEME\(paste within this folder those *.pst files)


X being the main memory card root...


2.) it seems u can install linux and other os...haven tried it .. so if amny one can explain on this ... it will be useful for many...


3.) to know the Battery of SIXASIS - while in the Main menu press PS button ... u can see the battery on the right hand top side.. denoting battery level..

MY personal Review on PS3

Please share ur thought and express all other possiblity with PS3...
Also it seems u can run homebrew software...

All The PS3 Xperts... WE need u ..

also it seems we currently cant run *.avi files.. but with some software.. u can stream those files to ps3 from pc....


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 18, 2008)

Next firmware will support divx..
So, do you think its better to get a PS3 than a high end PC?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 18, 2008)

nothing can replce Pc...

but given the thing that PS3 suporting Bluetooth KB and Mouse.. it should give better performance and comfort...

and to ur info current PS3 2.10 supports DIVX.... and atrac....

but i am having 2.01.. have to upgrade...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 18, 2008)

Ill soon be a part of this thread coz im also getting a PS3 on 7-8th of march.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 18, 2008)

nice.... sunny1211993...

its just that... the cell processor works like all those spectacular graphics in burnout paradise... are just childs play.. it never feels like .... well forget it ....its just ike a BIG jump for me .. seeing all those lags... slownes.. mediocre graphics in my C2D / 8600 GT...

But PS3 is simply awesome..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 18, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> nice.... sunny1211993...
> 
> its just that... the cell processor works like all those spectacular graphics in burnout paradise... are just childs play.. it never feels like .... well forget it ....its just ike a BIG jump for me .. seeing all those lags... slownes.. mediocre graphics in my C2D / 8600 GT...
> 
> But PS3 is simply awesome..


from where u got ur PS3 and fmr where??


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 18, 2008)

Let me know if playing FPS is as comfortable as in PC with KB & mice..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 18, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Let me know if playing FPS is as comfortable as in PC with KB & mice..


arre kahaan yaar,there is no match for PC high end gaming.NO console can match the FPS gaming on PC but games like POP series and sports games are good for consoles.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 18, 2008)

Then no PS3 for me..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 18, 2008)

no .. i too was a believer of PC gaming .. but PS3 just changed my attitude..

given KB & mouse.. i think PC gaming may just be behind...

i got it in tamilnadu/salem...

i bought burnout paradise .. in that the firmware update was included...

but need to change to 2.10....


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 19, 2008)

for how much did u get burnout paradise?
i want to buy it but silly exams!
and has anyone got DMC4? what is the approx. plating time?


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually even iam planning to get a PS3.My question is can it replace a HTPC?
(forget about TV tuner).
Can we use it as a media center?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^ paradise costs 2.5k

get 40 gb guys .. if anyone gona buy PS3.. here is why..

1.) usb - 2 slots (more than enough....)
2.) Still u can use 4 sixasis with bluetooth connection
3.)later idf u want .. u can change to 120 gb or more with laptop hard disk..
4.)still u can use SD/Memory cardwith external card reader... thru usb port..
5.) u cant play ps2 games... ( who needs it... Ps3 games are more spectacular/more graphical..

so at last u end up saving 5k = 2 PS3 games// 

PS3 if it supports avi.. will bcome one of the best Home enternaintment in ONE SINGLE PACKAGE...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 19, 2008)

@naveen , dude try Burnout Revenge or Burnout Dominator . 

They're the Original Burnout , Pradise is not the real thing .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah will do it ..

is other version other than paradise avail for ps3???


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 19, 2008)

even i m getting a PS3 from Planet M or Sony 
will join this thread.
As far as linux is concerned---
*ps3.qj.net/PS3-Linux-The-void-has-been-filled-Full-install-instructions-for-Fedora-Core-5-/pg/49/aid/73144


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 19, 2008)

thnks nish_higher..


How many users are here own PS3 ??

lets start from here ...

PS3 USER LIST :

1.) Naveen_reloaded  40 GB


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 20, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> 5.) u cant play ps2 games... ( who needs it... Ps3 games are more spectacular/more graphical.



Totally wrong thing to say, unless you are a graphics whore who doesn't give a hoot about the gameplay. Surely you can't just diss around games like God of War, can you?

@Others: Playing FPS is not that difficult on the controllers, atleast not on the 360 controllers. In fact, I enjoyed my COD4 more on the 360 then on the PC. The sheer joy of squeezing the trigger-shaped shoot button on the game pad and then feeling the controller vibrate as the shot was fired is simply mind blowing.

Then there was the post-nuclear blast scene where I could feel the heart beat of my character through the gamepad as it slowed down, gasped in it's last breath and then went dead. That's immersion!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> Totally wrong thing to say, unless you are a graphics whore who doesn't give a hoot about the gameplay. Surely you can't just diss around games like God of War, can you?
> 
> @Others: Playing FPS is not that difficult on the controllers, atleast not on the 360 controllers. In fact, I enjoyed my COD4 more on the 360 then on the PC. The sheer joy of squeezing the trigger-shaped shoot button on the game pad and then feeling the controller vibrate as the shot was fired is simply mind blowing.
> 
> Then there was the post-nuclear blast scene where I could feel the heart beat of my character through the gamepad as it slowed down, gasped in it's last breath and then went dead. That's immersion!




no i just want to justify my stand...
i just want to say that .. people who have bought 40gb need not worry to much that they have bought 40gb...
i havent played GOW.... may be it will be good.. but if its coded for ps3 it would be more better than ps2 version... atleast in my theory./..

no hard feeling.. i am entirely new in this area...

guys who have 2.10 firmware???


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2008)

please all ps3 owners update to 2.10 firmware... to play divx files ( ya i know wht u think .. u can play @xx0 movies)


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 23, 2008)

i have got the 60GB version with all those 3 proccys !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2008)

3 proccys ??? wht is that ???


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 23, 2008)

cell,emotion engine and the ps1 chip i.e. it is backward compatible with all titles that the firmware supports.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

wht is emotion engine dude ???


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 26, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> wht is emotion engine dude ???


Sony's GFX Processor .

Used in PS2 n PS3 .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

thats nice ... to know..

wht games u have??


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 26, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> thats nice ... to know..
> 
> wht games u have??


I've got a 360 . Games i currently have , Dead or Alive 4 . Burnout Revenge , Godfather , Project Gotham Racing 3 , Forza Motorsport 2 .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

how is pgr3 ????


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 26, 2008)

Complex but fun , gives you the thrill of driving a real car while at the same time pulling off stunts.

PS: It's not as detailed as Forza , coz Forza even shows Tye Pressure , Engine Heat , Momentum Distribution , et all .

Seems more of rocket science .

But if you want the most precise Driving Simulation on a Console , Forza Motorsport has to be it .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2008)

Will be planning to get the PS3 mostly by mid this year along with a 22" LCD monitor to connect it to.Just waiting for the price to go down a bit.Then hopefully would join the PS3 club.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

today i saw a news that upcoming ps3 80 gb+ meata gear solid 4 = 499$ 
thats around 20k... cheaper than mine ...may be its only for U.S...

lets see...
if thats the case then allwyndlima.. u better wait and get it ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah I am actually waiting for the 80GB model to make it into India officially.If the price is within affordable range then will definetly go for it.But my mind has almost been fixed for it.Just hope I can save up enough for the purchase.Won't have enough money to spend on an HDTV so hope the LCD monitor suffices.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

no buy a good LCDTV with support for HD ... ie with 1080 ....
and get 40 gb.... 
40 gb is more than enough...

nothing changes between them.. except for memory card slot.. but u canuse external multiple card reader for this purpose... no problem.. i am using my k850 as a mass storage...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2008)

The 60GB ones have reported to have a bit of 'Spin of death' issues,as they call it.There have been a few instances reported of Blu Ray games not being read by these versions of PS3 over 360indians.com & recently one of my friend too tasted the same thing.Which is why I am a bit hesitant.Not that I don't have it in mind but will eventually get one which is suitable for my budget.

As far as the HDTV is concerned a full 1080p compliant one would cost you a bomb.Plus my parent would be using it most of the time & I don't watch much TV these days so it would practically be of no use.With a PC monitor I can use it both way i.e. for normal PC use & PS3.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

good thinkin...

ur call.. 

tell us when u have bought one ...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 27, 2008)

Rather go for a 26" LCD with 720p Support .

720p right now if enuf . 1080p is an overkill considering the price point they're sold at .


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 27, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Let me know if playing FPS is as comfortable as in PC with KB & mice..



Games releasing now can be used with the keyboard and mouse of the PS3. For example UT3 has support for it. So you can play exactly like you do on your PC.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ ya the only problem is they should be bluetooth KB and mice... ( i think even usb is supported .. but dont know for sure)

and they are pricey..

is there any cheap andreliable bluetooth KB and MC


----------



## krazzy (Feb 27, 2008)

@allwyn, don't bother with the display right now. Just get your PS3 first. Buy the display later when the price of an HD ready set comes within your reach. Till then just play some PS2 games on your PS3 on your current tv.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ i agree...

but if u are getting a lcd one .. try to get a model which supports 1080.. coz it will be future proof...

but if ar nly gona buy ps3.. then go for max.. or say go for 60gb.. coz gb doesnt matter as u can swap those with 120 gb or more later...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 29, 2008)

anybody got burnout paradise ??

need some help here ...

anyone ???


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 29, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> anybody got burnout paradise ??
> 
> need some help here ...
> 
> anyone ???


I've only got Demo !

Will buy it as soon as my boards end(that's March 17th).

btw , where did u buy yours from n for what price ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 29, 2008)

spencer
2.5k


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 2, 2008)

^ hey , post a review of PS3 in the review section highlighting its pros and cons (without comparing with 360  )
it would be great for me to know if my decision of buying PS3 is right


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

ok will do soon...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 7, 2008)

^ which games are currently available in india?
i went to buy PS3..40gb not available


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 7, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ which games are currently available in india?
> i went to buy PS3..40gb not available


Not mayn i suppose .

Most shops also don't stock PS3 games + Payin 2.7k for a game that costs 1.5k on 360 is even more a reason .


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 7, 2008)

2.7k *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif? ROFL !!  
every game for 2.7k?i'll have to take a loan to afford it then *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Mar 8, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> 2.7k *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif? ROFL !!
> every game for 2.7k?i'll have to take a loan to afford it then *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif



All Xbox360 games and PS3 games costs 2.7k
i buy some 2-3games every months...half of my money..goes buying original games 4 xbox360 and ps3..but Xbox360 Platinum Games(Includes Gears of war)costs Rs900...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

actually many shops have started to stock ps3 nowadays..

go to sony world and get there .. they will have them there... or else u can order them.. they will get u within a 3 days.
gmes cost 2.5k.. . not 2.7 k .. if my memory isgood.. coz i got burnout paradise for 2.5k....

i saw skate
football
burnout paradise
assaisn creed... etc.. i forgot others..

by next buy would be GT5 prolugue simply coz of this INGAME SCREENSHOt...

*i30.tinypic.com/10fucgl.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 8, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> actually many shops have started to stock ps3 nowadays..
> 
> go to sony world and get there .. they will have them there... or else u can order them.. they will get u within a 3 days.
> gmes cost 2.5k.. . not 2.7 k .. if my memory isgood.. coz i got burnout paradise for 2.5k....
> ...


 
yea i went to sony world and ordered it.by thursday i'll get it.i m getting Fifa and a used Burnout paradise.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

a used burnout paradise ??? how is it possible .. where do u get it ???
from friends..? or ....


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 8, 2008)

from a friend
it will be just a simple exchange with my 2nd copy of Assassin's creed for 360   after i get my console.FIFA will be a new one-a store purchase  

the only other game that i'll purchase is GT5,when out.


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Mar 8, 2008)

i have pre ordered GT5 and MGS4 for ps3...and GOW2 for Xbox360..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 9, 2008)

Thats awesome. My next buy will be a action game...
And will wait till ps3 is cracked...cant spend 2.5k ..way out of my budget


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 11, 2008)

well navin u shud better get Devil May Cry 4 if u wanna play action game. check the review at gamespot.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 11, 2008)

or you can buy Ninja Gaiden Sigma . Hack n slash FTW .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 12, 2008)

guys suggest a game u played in ps3 ... to say the best game ever played in ps3.. leave thereviews...


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 12, 2008)

wel my 1t and only game is NFS Carbon. It is not that bad but ok. the graphics are something that make me play the game. btw did u try out any blu ray movie since u have got a HD tv?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

no bluray movie yet.. waiting to get one...
hopefully a good action movie.. something like national tressue book of secret..

thought to download them .. but the were around 8.5GB.. andmore.. will take atleast a week with 25kbps connectiopn... so dropeed theidea.. and am gona enquire wther i can getitin greymarket..

sure bluray movies will cost atleast 2.5k....

lets see..

anyone gota bluray movie ???


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm thinking of getting I robot or POTC 3 or something like that. but i don't know where to buy them !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah there isnt a specialsed store who stock these games...


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Mar 16, 2008)

I am gonna buy PS3 tommrow  cost around 24,000 and sony LCD TV (90,000) but  confused in LCD TV which model could be better any suggestion please. one more thing can i use my Creative inspire 5.1 channel (analog) Speakers if not how to connect it to PS3 any decoder available creative


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 19, 2008)

If you want extra clarity and money is not a problem...then go for sony...or else samsung bordeux series will save money and clarity will also be good...
Mine is 40 inch bordeax series...
Yes there are decoder...available in sony world itself...assuming you are getting your PS3 in sony world... It starts at cost of 5k...
But i am not sure whethe you can get decoder or say av recieves separately...


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 19, 2008)

^^Dude whats the cost of your 40" LCD TV? Is it FullHD or HD ready?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 19, 2008)

Mine is 76k...
No its not a full hd tv..
Full hd version are very costly...shoots beyond 1L...
Only source right now for full hd is PS3...and that too hd ready silk do wonder...so its safe to get a hd ready tv than spending money on full hd


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 19, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Mine is 76k...
> No its not a full hd tv..
> Full hd version are very costly...shoots beyond 1L...
> Only source right now for full hd is PS3...and that too hd ready silk do wonder...so its safe to get a hd ready tv than spending money on full hd


I'd rather buy a 42" or a 55" Projection Television than an LCD Panel .

Sony's both are 720p and 42" costs 60k and 55" 80k .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 20, 2008)

But isnt it better to go for a higher resolution model...which would be future proof too..


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

how much is the clarity in projection television ?
Are these the ones:
*www.sony.co.in/productcategory/tvp+3lcd+projection+tv?site=hp_en_IN_i


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 20, 2008)

I think but not sure,projection tv will be similar to normal tv but you get a very good screen size where normal tv cant...and clarity will e good but not hd kind as in lcd 
I am not sure,..


----------



## gamer669 (Mar 20, 2008)

HI ya all pals need help on some thing hope you co-operate .........

i am gonna go for a *psp*. I have one question to ask 

Shall i go for *Normal one or the slim one*. 

I don't feel the need of DVI-out. Is there some other diffrence in them. 
Will it matter on the performance of PSP. Heard PSP slim is having more RAM. IS it true ??????????

or shall i go for a PS2 please comment


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 21, 2008)

Go for PSP slim...its very light and design is slightly modified. .. To be more comfortable...
For ps2, i suggest you go for PS3...
Ps2 is ages old...but nice thing is it has loads of games...and its cracked...
But my BEST bet is, if you wat the BEST in gaming go for PS3. Period! 
PSP is for mobile gamers


----------



## gamer669 (Mar 21, 2008)

Problem is that I heard that On PSPSlim Firmware version you can't load the ISO donwloaded. Is that true. And yes PS3 prices are sky rocketing


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 21, 2008)

I dont know but my friends are playing downloaded version's only...
PS3 price have come down now...when it was introduced it was 40k and its around 25k and BEST thing is with next firmware of 2.20 its gona support BD LIVE....making PS3 only player in world to support so...


----------



## girish.g (Mar 21, 2008)

gamer669 said:


> HI ya all pals need help on some thing hope you co-operate .........
> 
> i am gonna go for a *psp*. I have one question to ask
> 
> ...


the normal one has a better grip than the slim. 
the slim is almost flat. 
custom firmware is available for the psp slim but i dont think it will run iso games
*pspslimhacks.com/psp-slim-custom-firmware-360-released/


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> how much is the clarity in projection television ?
> Are these the ones:
> *www.sony.co.in/productcategory/tvp+3lcd+projection+tv?site=hp_en_IN_i


I personally don't find any difference between a 7209 LCD Panel or a Projection Panel .

My friend has the 55" Version of the sony one and Burnout Revenge just looks awesome on it . Also , it has a resolution of 1280 x 720 which is enuf and very good VFM right now .


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2008)

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/5057/dsc00124gk6.th.jpg
gta vice city on 9 ft screen
this is how i'd like to game....someday, on *9 ft* screen


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 22, 2008)

9 ftscreen?????


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 22, 2008)

^projector


----------



## techtronic (Mar 23, 2008)

I always fancy a LCD monitor with HDMI, DVI and VGA  input. I do not know why


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 23, 2008)

but is the clarity the same compared to lcd and a projector..

i always wanted to get a projector... cheap/ can have larger screen size / compact/ 

correct me if i am wrong..

does projector equals a LCD in terms of resolution ???


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 23, 2008)

Aren't projector resolutions very low compared to a monitor's?

I got one and it just does 800x600. Use it for Movies but its useless otherwise, needs a large distance and also is too huge to get comfortable working with.


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 23, 2008)

I have seen a Epson proj of 1280*800.
And they cost 65k+


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 23, 2008)

^^^ thats really nice..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2008)

PS3 update version 2.20 has been released...
It brings more video formats compatibility to PS3...so if you want nearly all of those downloade videos to play...update to this version...


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats good news.So which all new formats does it support now?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 6, 2008)

Avi and divx more than 2 gb version files and other formats..will post the list...


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi people! PlayStation 3 is getting DTS HD MA audio decoding capability with an update. Check the whole news here!
PS3 DTSHDMA

edit1:
did anyone tryout the swiss army knife for the ps3?
i want to but right now i'm too busy and sick too!

edit2:
does anybody know what is the file system on PS3 GAME blu-rays?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 12, 2008)

yes with firmware 2.30 .. its getting the most wanted update.. DTS feature and a a new playstation store...

so be ready....


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 18, 2008)

hey did anyone get the update? i am planning to do it tonight.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 19, 2008)

Not yet will do soon...very soon

If anyone have upgraded please post your expirience


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 29, 2008)

Www.Ps3hax.net has announced free games...by winning their contest...
So go there who few free games...

And good news are gta 4 seems to be more better than xbox 360 in the recent review done by IGN...


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 29, 2008)

+1...

yeas....Played GTA4 on 360...waiting for ps3.....


----------



## Renny (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone here running Linux on their PS3?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 30, 2008)

to run linux it needs kb and mouse
waiting to get a usb kb and mouse... 
so actually planning to spill coffee on both of my present KB and mouse and grab a usb latter....


----------



## krazzy (May 1, 2008)

I've been to Sony India website and saw that only 40GB model is available now. 60GB has been discontinued.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 3, 2008)

wait .. coz 80gb is going to be the mainstream,......


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 4, 2008)

I GOT GRAND TURISMO 5 PROLOGUE !!!!

simply awesome...

it costed around 1.8k

just a  pre release of the full game which will get released next year..

graphics is SPECTACULAR....

any more question.. please do ask here ...


----------



## upendra_gp (May 15, 2008)

have u registered at ps3hax.net?
can u post screenshots of GT 5 Prologue?


----------



## m-jeri (May 15, 2008)

^^ why u asked that question....???


----------



## upendra_gp (May 15, 2008)

@madjeri
those questions were for naveen.
check post 92.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 19, 2008)

ya i have registered there ....

posting screenies.. ....give me some time...

will do soon...


----------



## upendra_gp (Sep 10, 2008)

ok i got Heavenly Sword today. ITS SIMPLY AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!
the graphics look great. just played a level now will post review soon.


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 15, 2008)

HELLO GUYS! NO POSTS FOR LONG TIME HERE!
HERE'S THE SAVIOUR OF PS3 KRATOS!!!!!!!!!!
*www.gametrailers.com/player/43622.html?type=
*i38.tinypic.com/23w8svo.jpg
*i36.tinypic.com/2igdldh.jpg
*i37.tinypic.com/2z4wvx5.jpg
*i38.tinypic.com/6z10ya.jpg

CAN'T WAIT to get my hands on God Of War 3!!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2008)

This would be the only reason for me to get a PS3. I got my PS2 mainly for playing GOW 1 & 2. Now once my PC gaming subsides, I'll get a 24 inch Dell monitor & either get a PS3 or a 360 for sure. 

need to visit Game trailer for downloading the trailer. Hope the action is really brutal this time.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2009)

looks awesome ...!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 20, 2009)

guys u want exchange some games here is the list:

1-Fifa Street
2-Smack Down Vs RAW 2009
3-Moto Strom


All r in mint condition.tell me ur which u want.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2009)

Where do you live?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 20, 2009)

check ur pm


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2009)

anyone ready to share games with me ???

i have MGS4 , burnout paradise , GT5 , GTA4 , LBP ( playing now... so cant share ) 

if u have anyother game i dont have... then memebers from chennai can share... 

u give a game , i give a game.... how easy that can be ??? 



anyway got dark knight bluray ... 1.5 k today...

will be seeing it tom when i reach home...


----------



## hellgate (Feb 25, 2009)

Got Resistance FOM, Uncharted : Drake's Fortune, Killzone 2.
so if any1 from Kolkata wanna xchange and play then pm me.


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 25, 2009)

I find Xbox 360 Graphics much more smooth and better looking than PS3 , Xbox has much betetr frae rates and is smoother, maybe because of the huge amout of bandwidth it has given to the GPU , PS3 only has 22GB/s while XBox 360 has 200GB/s +. 

It doesn' depend how poerful your processor is it depends how well it has been installed and tweaked. 
PS3 :Cell- 8 Cores- 3.2Ghz
Xbox 360 : Xenos - 3 cores-3.2Ghz

Xbox 360 is found to be giving more AA, Motion blur and more vivid colors, but Textures in PS3 are sharper.
I think Xbox 360 is a betetr entertainment package, it's an entertainmet hub,
:Can connect to PC, MEdia center........etc etc...but even PS3 can do some of these things
I love the browser of PS3 and ability to connect 2.5'' HDD and Mouse support in PS3.
But sadly you cannot play AVI on PS3 yet  but XBox 360 has patched in optional media update.
I find it hard to imagine games using more than 2 cores in consoles, It ws found that generally games used only 50% of a core and 10~20% of second. many cores are left useless. Maybe this is the reason for the loss the Sony company is facing, I have heard it sels for about US$300~400 loss per console. and Xbox seems to suffering some loss due to Piracy :\

Well Xbox 360 and PS3 both are dying consoles, PS3 specially(until they get any good titiles)......Both cos. are rumored to be working on new console....

Well both Consoles are equally wonderful and have their own ups and downs......
But i prefer Xbox 360 as it is a better value for money....those who got RRODs they didn't care much for their console........I keep all mY consoles in a well ventilated place, PS3, Xbox 360 and even ps2 
I love playing RPG and GOW3 and action games on PS but FPS and Fast paced Sports and Action games to xbox due to it's controller layout... and Forcefeedback which PS lacks(PS3)...

For detailed Graphical compare click here


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 25, 2009)

^^
Buh Bye. We dun care at all!!!
BTW I got KIillzone 2 for mah PS3. Awesome game,a must have.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2009)

ayuboy said:


> I find Xbox 360 Graphics much more smooth and better looking than PS3 , Xbox has much betetr frae rates and is smoother, maybe because of the huge amout of bandwidth it has given to the GPU , PS3 only has 22GB/s while XBox 360 has 200GB/s +.
> 
> It doesn' depend how poerful your processor is it depends how well it has been installed and tweaked.
> PS3 :Cell- 8 Cores- 3.2Ghz
> ...

















> ow, if you compare PS2 launch titles to later games like _Final Fantasy XII_, _Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater_, _Gran Turismo 4_, and _God of War II_, it's like you're comparing titles on two completely different platforms. The reason for this, as everyone already knows, is because developers had a terrible time getting accustomed to the new architecture. They complained bitterly at the launch of the system, so it's no surprise that it took five or six years for the PS2 to start pumping out the truly brilliant-looking games. Now, these same developers complained in much the same fashion when the PS3 launched, but this time around, Sony appears to have offered much more in the way of help to third-party developers, and first-party developers are really excelling.  In direct comparison, we can't say the visuals in late-gen Xbox games looked _that_ much different than _Halo_, and again, the reasons are obvious: developers loved how accessible the system was, and many claimed to be able to access much of the system's capability from the start. Again, that same thing happened with the 360, which is why we really haven't seen anything too massive in the way of visual leaps. Sure, _Gears of War 2_ looks amazing, but not _significantly_ more amazing than the original. And some studios are even claiming they've already maxed out the 360, which you can choose to believe or not (we won't comment; we're not developers). On the flip side, _Killzone 2_ is absolutely the best-looking game of the generation (just trust us on this), and Guerilla has said they have _not_ gone as far as they can with the PS3.  Combine this with David Jaffe's comments concerning what he has seen of _God of War III_, and what we can probably expect in terms of visuals from other exclusives (_Gran Turismo 5_, _Heavy Rain_, _Uncharted 2: Among Thieves_, etc.)...and well, it seems quite clear.
> From here on out, you will see the visual gap between the PS3 and 360 widen. It's basically inevitable, as Sony and more importantly, developers, have been saying since the start of the generation. Multiplatform titles will probably continue to look mostly the same across both consoles, but it's becoming clearer that if you let devs off the chain and dive into the PS3 without having to worry about the 360, they can _really_ create something dazzling. Last generation, when the Xbox launched, its launch software put most PS2 games to shame (graphically). But by the time the generation was over, the aforementioned PS2 titles competed quite favorably with the best the Xbox has to offer. This time around, I think we're seeing an earlier-than-expected acceleration of the PS3's power, and the future exclusives _will_ prove that Sony absolutely has the visual edge this time around.  The only question is, how far will they push the gap...?






> *www.psxextreme.com/ps3-news/4526.html





hope thus small info clears  everything....


anytime, anywhere ... ps3 is the king


----------



## hellgate (Feb 26, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> BTW I got KIillzone 2 for mah PS3. Awesome game,a must have.



do u hav the DS3 controller?playing Killzone 2 with the DS3 controller feels awesome.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah I have 2 DualShock 3 controllers turning the wheels is great with DualShock 3 in KillZone 2 is fun.

Till where have you reached? I just completed the second mission.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 26, 2009)

to say the truth havent played much (kz2).was completing Uncharted.hav haf completed Resistance FOM.so shall be starting KZ2 seriously 2night.
btw hows Burnout Paradise?is it any diff from the pc ver?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 26, 2009)

It's better than PC version. I'm playing FIFA 09 on my PS3 these days. Nice game!


----------



## ayuboy (Mar 1, 2009)

Well It's true that both systems hav different genere of games.......




I ma try Kill zone 2 I don't hav it yet Just have Uncharted2, and some other games like heavenly swords  Soul caliber 4 etc... But have a bigger library of games in Xbox 360 though.....I i think Xbox 360 has a better GPU i suppose but a weaker CPU(not much weak)....
But still I love both systems and both are equally Amazing


----------



## hellgate (Mar 2, 2009)

ayuboy said:


> Just have Uncharted2,



Uncharted 2?
r u sure u've that game?


----------

